
Apply HN: AccoSearch – AI-Based O2O Search Engine - mileswen
AccoSearch is an O2O search engine that helps you find the best place to buy things you want. It is similar to Yelp. But instead of asking you to search business names and categories, AccoSearch allows you to directly search for the product you are looking for. For instance, by typing &quot;leather jacket&quot;, AccoSearch will show you a list of leather jackets being sold in all stores around you. If you see one that you may like and would love to pay a nearby store a visit, we give you an address and navigation; if you want to order online, we give you a purchase link; if you want to see others&#x27; opinion about this product, we give you a list of reviews consolidated from various sources.<p>Our data are mined by our AI system, which automatically extracts product data from webpages using computer vision technologies. Almost all retailers (big and small, online and offline) post their product data on the Internet (their own websites, social media pages, and third-party sales platforms). But these data are scattered around and hard to find using traditional search engines if one does not know the exact name of a retail business.<p>We are in closed beta. Feel free to give us a try at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;accosysltd.com
======
bestattack
What is O2O?

I like the idea. I recently had to buy an adapter for a sound system on very
short notice. It wasn't available at Best Buy but it was at a nearby local
music store. I got lucky because the Best Buy employee recommended the music
store - I wouldn't've thought to look for a music store. Your app would solve
this problem (if it had my adapter in its catalog, anyway), but it's a once-a-
year problem for me and so I probably won't remember your product's name by
the time I need it next year. So, how are you going to get users? Are there
certain types of users who will use this more often?

------
ryporter
How are you going to differentiate yourself from existing price comparison
websites (such as Google Shopping) that allow you to filter on items available
nearby?

~~~
mileswen
All existing price comparisons websites (Google Shopping, PriceGrabber etc.)
were meant to compare prices among e-commerce websites only. For instance, try
"nexus 6 san francisco", Google Shopping will give you 10+ purchase links. But
if you want to physically try this phone before buying it, or if you have to
get a new phone today and can't wait for the shipment, Google Shopping will
say that there are only three places in SF where you can get it (all BestBuy).
This is obviously wrong. This is the gap our product fills. We allow you to
search products available on most e-commerce websites (the easy part) as well
as in most physical stores (the hard part).

